# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بدبختی های ثبت نام اینترنتی :(((((

## cerberus

سلام به همه . ثبت نام اینترنتی رو که انجام میدم موقع آپلود مدارک اگه حتی یه مدرک هم کم باشه هیچ کدومو ذخیره نمیکنه . من الان کارت ملی که ندارم قراره تا یک ماه و نیم آینده تازه بیاد(کارت اولیم ) معافیت سربازی هم که خودشون نامه میدن پس چجوری این مدارک رو ذخیره کنیم ؟؟!؟؟!؟! :Yahoo (117): 
بعد یه سوال دیگه . یه فرم تعهد محضری باید پر کنیم . پر کنم اصلا ؟ یا نیاز نیست ؟
ممنون میشم هر کی میدونه جواب بده .

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط cerberus


سلام به همه . ثبت نام اینترنتی رو که انجام میدم موقع آپلود مدارک اگه حتی یه مدرک هم کم باشه هیچ کدومو ذخیره نمیکنه . من الان کارت ملی که ندارم قراره تا یک ماه و نیم آینده تازه بیاد(کارت اولیم ) معافیت سربازی هم که خودشون نامه میدن پس چجوری این مدارک رو ذخیره کنیم ؟؟!؟؟!؟!
بعد یه سوال دیگه . یه فرم تعهد محضری باید پر کنیم . پر کنم اصلا ؟ یا نیاز نیست ؟
ممنون میشم هر کی میدونه جواب بده .


منم پارسال مدارکم ناقص بود طرف گفت تو پینت یا فوتوشاپ مشکلتو بنویس رو عکس زمینه سفید و تو اون قسمت اپلودش کنم*

----------


## lovelorn

ببخشید من الان وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم؟
تا بهمن معافیت تحصیلی از مدرسه دارم

----------


## nilurad

من غیر از فتوشاپ با چه برنامه ای حجم عکسم رو کم کنم    :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (2):    راهنمایی کنین لطفا

----------


## Petrichor

> من غیر از فتوشاپ با چه برنامه ای حجم عکسم رو کم کنم      راهنمایی کنین لطفا


*tinypng.com*

----------


## mamad1

> من غیر از فتوشاپ با چه برنامه ای حجم عکسم رو کم کنم      راهنمایی کنین لطفا


عوض کردن فرمت عکس،  اپلود توی حتی تلگرام و سپس دانلود اون، و چندین سایت می تونن خیلی بهتون کمک کنن

----------


## persian_sphinx

> من غیر از فتوشاپ با چه برنامه ای حجم عکسم رو کم کنم      راهنمایی کنین لطفا


سلام به جز فتوشاپ و چند سایت به صورت آنلاین و نرم افزارهای دیگه میتونین ازpaint استفاده کنین که روی هر سیستمی در دسترس هست
آموزشش رو که خیلی ساده س گوگل کنین 
https://www.google.com/search?safe=a....0.8F2N1HtpbTU

----------


## محمدرضا 95

در ضمن سعی کنید حجم رو کمتر از 150 بزنید 

توی صفحه آپلود زده بود زیر 300 ولی فایلی که 250 بود ارور میداد که حجمش زیاد

آخر همه رو با حجم زیر 100 آپلود کردم (دادم کافی نت موقع اسکن حجمشو درست کرد )

----------

